# Is it OK to Prepare ABTs Ahead . . .



## rabbithutch (Oct 26, 2017)

. . . of time?  I'm thinking of making up a dozen or so, placing them in a sealed plastic container lined with parchment paper and placing them in the reefer.  I want to have them available to do on my next smoke which will be a small brisket and 2 pork butts.  Prepping  the meat will be a little bit hectic and I'd like not to add prepping the ABTs at the same time.  I will be doing this cook when in-laws are visiting; so the simpler and easier the better.

If you've done this, please tell me how it went.  Assuming it's OK, how many days will they store safely in a reefer if in a closed container?


----------



## disco (Oct 26, 2017)

I do this all the time. I even put some on a tray in the freezer for 2 hours and then bag them up. I take them out of the freezer and smoke them from frozen, I just give them a bit longer.


----------



## tardissmoker (Oct 26, 2017)

disco said:


> I do this all the time. I even put some on a tray in the freezer for 2 hours and then bag them up. I take them out of the freezer and smoke them from frozen, I just give them a bit longer.



Me too! Amen


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2017)

I almost always make mine a day ahead of time. Actually I usually do all the prep work the day before, then I can just fire up the smoker & enjoy the day!
Al


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you, Gentlemen!

I couldn't see any reason not to do them ahead of time unless the reefer storage affected the peppers. I'm glad to hear that you've had no problems.  I really hadn't thought of freezing them but that is a wonderful idea.  Instead of doing a dozen at a time I might do 3 or 4 dozen.

Again ...   Thank You!!!


----------

